# Frozen Embies losing cells on thaw



## hurryup (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi All,

New here, just found this site. Im in Dublin but this site seems really great.

I had my 1st FET a few weeks ago which unfortunately was negative   

I am due for my next in about 4 weeks. 

The 2 embies we thawed were 8 cells (day 3) but when they were thawed one had reduced to 7 cells & one to 4 cells. The embryologist didnt seem too worried & was happy enough they would continue to grow again once transferred. Of course I am now worrying if this was maybe the reason it didnt work.

Has anyone ever had this happen? Or heard of this happening? We have 5 embies left & Im worried about this happening again & we are considering going to blast next time. 

Any opinions?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, i'm so sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I'm from NI so not too far from you.

I had a FET in June which was sadly negative but the doc said that it is normal for embies to lose cells during freezing and thawing. As long as they dont lose more than 50% of their cells then they are still viable. We were also told that just because they lose cells does not mean that they wont continue to grow once they have been put back where they belong. The doc aso said they can become fragmented which means they may not be as high quality as before, again it doesnt mean they wont be successful. 
I am due to start again sometime in oct hopefully. I have 11 embies left so am going to thaw 6. My embies were frozen on day 1 so will probably be day 2 embies when transferred.

I really hope that is helpful to you. If you have concerns talk them through with your clinic. Let me know how you get on. Good luck for your upcoming tx.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, me again. There is an ireland thread on the main board. There is a cycle buddy thread in there where you might find more people from the same area going thorugh tx. 

Emma xx


----------



## hurryup (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info Emma, good to know this happens.

Will check out the Eire thread


----------

